
Personalized AI Horror Movie Is Messing with Artist's Head - vinnyglennon
https://breakermag.com/kevin-aboschs-is-being-manipulated-by-his-own-ai/
======
qnsi
Seems like marketing for his other projects. He got lazy with this - AI read
his emails and somehow learned something to scare him? Please.

------
peteretep
> This put him inside the feature-length film, titled AIKA, in ways so subtle
> and disquieting that it’s prompted Abosch to consider therapy.

This is a really poor quality PR piece.

